
Congress and engineering - chrismealy
http://www.manifestdensity.net/2012/03/24/congress-and-engineering/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+manifestdensitynet+%28Manifest+Density%29
======
JumpCrisscross
Given the breadth of activities Congress must legislate on, asking for someone
technically competent in all of them is ludicrous. We should elect open-
minded, rational representatives who will fairly weigh the facts. I imagine we
wouldn't look on oil companies too fondly for wanting more petroleum engineers
in the Senate.

------
ntkachov
Remember back to highschool and college. Who would be most likely to end up in
congress. Were they technically competent?

